# Stages of fry maturation



## Steelebabee (Feb 16, 2014)

Hey guys! 

New/former member here-my fancy guppy gave birth this morning and I currently have them in the tank with the rest of my fish since none of the adults seem to be interested in devouring any of them. 

My questions are:

How long until they reach full maturation?

and

When will I start to see color on them/be able to tell the sex so i can separate them?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It could be as little as 3 weeks.


----------

